# What does your boat get mpg



## Hunt4Jesus (Jan 13, 2008)

What does your boat get? wandering if mine is doing good compared to others in its class 2 strokes.....

We had 4 people, ice, full tank. Ran it at 32 mph rpm's not sure tach is broke. Got 2.7 mpg 

Good or Bad........


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

1


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

2.7 aint bad,especially loaded down. Can't really compare it to mine but the other 2 smokers i've been on that ain't bad,it's actually kind of good.


----------



## pogypumper (Mar 24, 2008)

4-6. 130 Honda


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Man, almost 3, your getting real good mileage with a 2 stroke. What size boat?


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

Around 3mpg at 25 knots without any prop work.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

My old motors were yamaha 130 2 stroke. With both motors I got 2 MPG.I carried about 4 cases of DRINKS also. LOL!!!!!!!

WAITING to see what the Honda 130 4 strokes get. If it is 2.7 I will be pleased. :letsparty


----------



## Hunt4Jesus (Jan 13, 2008)

I run a 150 Johnson as seen. 212 Sea Hunt. 32 mph felt right I pushed it to 38 a few times. Until I get my new tach, I wont be happy. I have a 87 gallon tank and was wandering how far I could go out. Coming that way soon. Gonna try to hit atleast 30 miles as that is nothing here in Mississippi. We have to hit 60 miles to start good fishing.


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

That is great gas mileage for a two stroke. I have a 200 hpdi yamahathat gets me around 3 mpg. Most of my trips are 45 to 60 mile round trips. At 4.50 a gallon I don't go too much anymore. Need to learn how to catch fish in the bay.


----------



## Lil' Scout (Oct 1, 2007)

21' Sailfish w/ 150 Yamaha 4str.loaded with 3 folks, 250lbs of ice, gear, beerand 100 gals. gas= 2.5mpgaverage.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

19' Trophy WA with 120HP 2 stroke. Cruising at around 24 knots,I get 3.2mpg with just normal passengers and gear for a ride or fishing trip. I get 2.2mpg loading it down big time with dive gear. Rough water messes with those numbers just a little.


----------



## whipper snapper (Sep 30, 2007)

i get about 2.5 - 3.0 

if i can keep her down around 3200-3500 i get around 3mpg

if i am running around 4500 i get around 2.5mpg

if i am WOT, i might as well be shootinggas out of a water hose!


----------



## Lockout (Dec 27, 2007)

Right around 16-18 mpg until I take it off the trailer. Then 1.9 - 2.0 with 150 2 stroke mercury. Not enough thats for sure !


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

2.5 to 2.8 cruise a 25MPH @ 3800 fully loaded. livewell full 42gal = 350lbs right there. 90lbs of ice, full of fuel 80gal and 4 guys and their gear.



3 X 14 X 20 props reworked to be exactly that.



Still can't get that elusive 3.0MPG.


----------



## BIG O (Mar 24, 2008)

Boy you all get great milage, 31 contender fisharound full load 3 men gear 1.2 mpg any speed between 27mph and 32 mph makes no siginificant diffrence in my fuel burn.I am running twin 225 Yami 4 Stroke's. I have had the props reworked and that's the best I can get

Big O


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

My Palmetto gets about the same as the Contender, maybe even less fully loaded. Verados like fuel...


----------



## Hoo (Jun 21, 2008)

I get around 2.2 mpg (nautical) closer to 2.5 statute in my cat. Thats a Prosports 26.5 with twin 135 Mercury Optimax's running around 3700 rpm's fully loaded. 17" stainless props if anyone wants to know.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

3.9-4.1 depending on load and seas....


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

I would saywe get about 1.5-1.8 mpg at crusing speed.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

2.0-2.3 19' Cape Horn 150 2 stroke Yammy


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

I have a 22' sportcabin C- Hawk (heavy) with a 150 hp Honda, mileage is between 3 and 4 nautical miles per gallon in 1-2' seas. I usually run around 3000-3500 rpm, 21-25 knots, and use a 15 pitch prop.

Sea-r-cy


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

I havent checked yet cause I havent got my flow meter hooked up yet. I have a mercruiser 350 on a 25' Wellcraft cuddy with a full tower. I guess it to be 1 to1 but not sure. It hasnt prevented me from fishing yet tho.


----------



## captjimV.A.S (Jun 2, 2008)

I can make you all feel better about your mpg i run a 30 ft.silvertonbaja hunter sport fisherman two big block 454 425 horses each ,with two 140 gallon fuel tank's

and six people with all their gear and at 3000 rpm at 25mph i burn 25 gallons an hour anybody want to chip in for some gas!!!!


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Man! No wonder my Exxon stock has done so well! I USED TO sometimes wish I had a bigger boat, but given the above posts, I'll stay happy w/my 18' aluminum flat bottom with Yammy F90........around 7-8 mpg!

:letsdrink :letsparty


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

I was just thinking the same thing Flounderpounder, my 4 stroke 100 hp Yamaha burns around 4.5 gallons per hour. I'm liking my 17' K.W. more and more these days.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> I'll stay happy w/my 18' aluminum flat bottom with Yammy F90........around 7-8 mpg!




And even better than that on the trolling motor. 





In the past I'd leave my GPS on and zero'd out at the beginning of a Flounder trip. My average trip was 24 to 25 miles.



That includes running on the outboard and trolling motor for the night.


----------



## fishyg (Jun 1, 2008)

last time i was out w/ friend in his boat. 50 mph 43 gph 32ft hydra sport twin f250. my boat has no fuel monitor but i would guess around 2-2.5 mpg . 1989 23 foot sportcraft center console 2001 200 suzuki.


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

25' Proline w/a with full tower, F225 Yamaha 4 stoke, fully loaded 3 men, 3 miles to a gallon.


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

damn i wish i was getting around 2-2.5 me with 3 guys bait ice and tackle around 1.3 miles per gallon at 25 mph,figured it out friday night went to the edge and back to shoreline burned68.5 gallons of fuel roughly 270 dollars of fuel and we try to go 1-2 times a week, 1982 mako 22cc with a 92 evinrude 200=:hotsu:boo


----------



## ilander (Oct 2, 2007)

I get 2-3 mpg depends on load and seas. 26' triton with honda 225's. that's at 30 mph cruise.


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

When I get to come down I usually have a full crew plus with the 2000 lbs worth of junk that the wife brings around 2. on a 20 chaperral cuddy with a 200 yamaha


----------

